# Solar pit green house. Buildup.



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

We are building a solar pit style greenhouse. and thought I would ask if anyone was interested in pictures and description of the build up. I just thought it might be a fun topic with the garden season behind us. If this is in the wrong area please feel free to move it.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm interested!


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd be very interested. I have a book on this (The Solar GH Book) by McCullagh and hope to get something going once the home is up. Thanks!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'd love to see the pics. It sounds like a very interesting project.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds great I will start posting Saturday. Pretty fun project so far.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I've read about them in MEN years ago, and would be interested...If I had more of a south facing slope, I think I'd be interested in constructing one.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes please send pics and notes


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

absolutely interested!


----------



## Earthbound (Feb 3, 2003)

can't wait!!!
corry


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

interested here too.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

ditto!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i'd have to add a drain or i would have a covered swimming pool a couple months a year.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

I forgot to take pics before hand. But what I started out with was a costco tent frame, which I squared up and cut the legs off of at about 4 ft and burried them in the ground. After digging a 5ft wide x 20ft long x 5 ft deep trench.
Then I took 4x4's and installed them on each side for support and to hold the dirt in for my benches. I plan to use the soil for the actual planting area. Here are a few pictures, I will post more later tonight. If you have any questions at this point please let me know.[
IMG]http://www2.propichosting.com/Images/4600003727/3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Here are a couple more. My goal was to make it look like it had been here for years. I also wanted to do it on the cheap. So I am using as many used things as possible. To date I have spent about $300 on it.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting pics. I'm hoping to build one next spring. Here's the one I'd love to build










http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Shelter...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1224957588&sr=8-1

I like how it's heated with animal body heat from the chickens and rabbits and they give off CO2 which benefits the plants.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Way cool!! I'm in the process of building one those as well, but not as fancy as yours. Yours looks awesome! Mine is 10' x 20' x 3' or 4' (I haven't measured yet) and will use tires for the north wall. These will be bermed. Then, for now, I'll use cattle panels and plastic sheeting. Eventually, if this works out, I want to replace the panels and sheeting with a frame and fiberglass. Mine has had to be put on hold for a bit though, til we get the root cellar done. That's GOT to get done as it incorporates the pressure tank and water lines. 
Thanks for the pics and I'm envious of your planting benches. 

How did you do your door? I'd like a pic of that, if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a really interesting project! I'm looking forward to your pictures as you go along. We're probably going to build a bermed greenhouse,...this year perhaps if we have the time, but more likely next year. So if I mentally convert your plan/pictures into being in their own little manmade hill it will give me an idea of what to do!



MELOC said:


> i'd have to add a drain or i would have a covered swimming pool a couple months a year.


Same here... Just too much rain and runoff; and with our clay base.... I'd also have to shovel DOWN to the roof from late december thru March, I'm afraid


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

I have not done a door yet. I hope that will be on today's list of things to do. The north wall of the greenhouse will be covered with dirt about 4ft up to add more insulation. The inside of the north wall will be insulated with reflective backed foam board. I hope to get something done today, we shall see.


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

i am loving this thread and never considered or knew about pit greenhouses. i have wanted to do some out of season growing and have the perfect spot for something like this. 

the hill is already sloped and i think i could fit in 2 very nice sized structures with the right orientation. 

thank you so much for you pics

when you said you used a tent and cut the legs off it, was that one of those canopy/carport type things?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

How do you keep water from soaking up through the bottom or sides when you get a lot of rain?


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Yep it's one of those Canopy/Carport frames that costco sells. I just put an add on craigslist and got 3 of them for free, just the frames. We have very good soil and it drains fast so I wont have and issue with water soaking up. But if you did you could just put drain tile down and fix the problem. I will run gutters off of the clear side to fill my water barrels inside the greenhouse.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

I just had a "light bulb" moment. There is a hillside near where my new house will be that is just begging to have a greenhouse like the one pictured in happydog's post. Now to figure out just how to go about it...

anette


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

looks good zukgod, we have all that material just sitting here, may just have to make one!


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks ford. If you have a hill man that would make it much easier. but if you don't it's still worth it. I did not get to work on it today more than a few minutes. But I will work on it and try to get it dried in with pictures. The dirt inside is already warm to the touch even with the ends open so it's doing something. 

Ford, I like your quote, I could use the lords hand over my mouth at times.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

we do have a hill!! just about solid rock though!(small rock bound together with clay!) have too put it off till next year though, way to much on the go right now! glad you like my quote, i do change it from time to time! yours is pretty good as well!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Awesome! New project on the list and I have JUST the spot for it!


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

zukgod said:


> Yep it's one of those Canopy/Carport frames that costco sells. I just put an add on craigslist and got 3 of them for free, just the frames. We have very good soil and it drains fast so I wont have and issue with water soaking up. But if you did you could just put drain tile down and fix the problem. I will run gutters off of the clear side to fill my water barrels inside the greenhouse.


wonderful and thanks for that info

i don't know if this might be a good suggestion or not but i have done some hydroponic gardening. when i saw that roof on your greenhouse something came to mind. very often in hydroponics people paint the surrounding walls flat white in order to reflect more light to the plants. i was kind of wondering if there was any benefit to painting the underside of the "stationary" roof.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

zukgod that is so cool!


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

I am planning on putting reflective insulation board on the inside to reflect the light. Should work kind of like the white paint. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Has anyone actually used one of these? It seems like there would be a "cold well" effect to it down in the trench. Do you plan to grow under the back tin area also? It looks a bit dark back there, make sure to take pictures so we can see the light difference after you add your reflective foam.

Looks good!


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

The walk way is supposed to be the cold well area and it seems to work pretty well, the dirt is much colder down there. I have a temp guage out there and yesterday without a door it was 72 inside during the day and 60 outside, The floor was 62. The tin side of the wall is actually pretty bright it just looks dark because I took the pics right before dark, seems I remember everday about that time. Here are a few more pics from today. I have a bunch of stuff to do, large things include stairs,and a door. Then the inside things start.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow this is amazing. What a great idea. Please explain more and keep posting with pics. What's the large barrel in there for?

I've been collecting used windows and storm doors to build a cheap greenhouse someday. But I can see all kinds of potential with this.

What state are you in Zuk?


----------



## Mrs.Logan (Jun 16, 2008)

you can use used old windows for this sort of thing???
I just saw a whole HEAP of nice antique wooden windows FREE on the side of the road, but couldnt think of a use for them.


Mrs.Logan


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm confused. Where will you put the plants? In the "well" area, what looks like a walk way, or on the "ledge" area under the fiberglass, or whatever that is?


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Mrs.Logan said:


> you can use used old windows for this sort of thing???
> I just saw a whole HEAP of nice antique wooden windows FREE on the side of the road, but couldnt think of a use for them.
> 
> Mrs.Logan


I saw a small greenhouse a guy built using old windows and storm doors. He showed DH & I the inside and altho it was small, he said it works really well for him. He did not dig down into the ground for his, like Zukgod has done, which I think is a great idea. 

I would probably use the windows and storm doors on the sides of the building and maybe use that corrigated plastic for the top, to lessen chances of broken window panes if there were bad storms with hail, etc. 

But keep in mind, I have no experience with this and am still in the learning phase. I like Zuk's idea of digging into the ground for better insulation value. I'd probably just build one with more height than he has and was kind of thinking of utilizing some of it as a root cellar too if that would be possible (not get too hot inside). Maybe dig it longer and section part of it off - a part on the north end deeper into the earth without the windows on that part... utilizing that part for the root cellar.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

The plants will go on both sides and planted directly in the soil. The center is a walk way that doubles as a cold sink, in theory all the cold air should go down into the hole, keeping the upper area warmer.

I think the windows would work just fine, but keep in mind it will be a bunch more work to frame in all those windows, but cheaper. 

The large barrel is just something I am keeping tools in at the moment, but I do hope to put some kind of water containers on the south wall to absorb heat during the day and help keep the green house warmer at night. I also plan to burry a barrel in the ground to use as a small root cellar. It would be about 9ft under the ground at it's lowest point.

It has been raining for a couple of days so I have not been able to get much done, but I will do an update soon. Please send any questions over, this is a fun project.

I am in Washington State by the way Olympia area.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Zuk - Thank you for sharing this project with us all. I love learning how things can be done differently with 'out of the box' thinking. 

I thot the barrel inside was for water storage and to increase humidity in the greenhouse. Maybe you could expand more on how to build a (larger) root cellar into this design... I'll need a good sized one. It just seems it would be easier if I could do it all in one unit, rather than having a 2nd project. LOL


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

what was the reason for the tin instead of the clear stuff on both sides? very interesting project


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

I actually considered building a root cellar into this design and it would be very east but more work to do. I planned to just make the building 20ft longer and tin both sides on the root cellar. It would also need to be deeper in the root cellar area, simply digging the hole deeper, add insulation and you are good to go.

I will have barrels inside that run to a gutter system which will fill the barrels. They will serve two purposes, one is for heat containment the second would be for watering the plants inside with a drip system.

The tin on the South side of the building is for heat containment. That roof will be insulated to keep as much heat inside as possible. In the winter the sun is lower on the horizon to the south, so the south wall in the winter time is the only wall that will get any measurable amount of sun. In the summer time there is more than enough sun to overheat the house so having the north wall covered with tin and dirt is a great trade off.

keep the questions going, and send any idea's you might have it's always fun to try new things.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Wonderful thread You have inspired me, I have been planning one of these and read a neat book about underground green houses cant remember the name now anyway, I have built several green houses with old carports (Had to pay $65 each though) they came out great made one mistake I built one 20 by 20 and put the ports side by side the water collected in between the only solution that worked was puncturing the plastic and then when it rains it pours in the bed down the center and damages fragile seedlings, I built another with old sliding glass doors and raised over 300 wonderful tomatoes in it. Started them mar 1st indoors under lights and transplanted to green house april 1st. Only had to heat two nights before I set them out when they were blooming about may 10th. I will be following this thread been planning a pit house just like yours! I just don't have a good south slope which has been the problem I just have a eastern slope. Thanks for sharing Wish I could post pictures I will get my mom to help me do that some time.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

I figure it's a good time for a small update. The greenhouse is pretty much done. I still need to finish covering it when the ground thaws and I can move the dirt, it also still needs insulation. 
Even without insulation it has with the exception of a few days stayed above freezing. I will hope to start planting in Feb. here are a few newer pics. Some before our storm this week some after. 

I hope you all have a Merry Christmas, God bless.







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, this really is inspiring. I hope you continue to keep us posted with info and pictures.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Shoot, for some reason I can't see the newest pictures.:shrug:

I can see all of the other ones. :bow: looks great!!!!


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Refresh your page they still seem to be working.


----------



## togg75 (Nov 28, 2008)

zukgod said:


> I figure it's a good time for a small update. The greenhouse is pretty much done. I still need to finish covering it when the ground thaws and I can move the dirt, it also still needs insulation.
> Even without insulation it has with the exception of a few days stayed above freezing. I will hope to start planting in Feb. here are a few newer pics. Some before our storm this week some after.
> 
> I hope you all have a Merry Christmas, God bless.


hmmmm


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't see the pictures either, even after refreshing.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

thanks for bringing it up again zuk! was going to add it to a sticky on greenhouses/tools, will when i get a chance! any one see any other green house pix/posts?


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

oh, must add i could not see the new pix either zuk!


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

No problem I will go and rehost them. I am not sure what happened. If anyone has any questions please fire away. Once some of our snow goes away I hope to get insulation up and some heat in there to work. 

Merry Christmas everyone.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you very much for reposting the pics. The greenhouse looks awesome!!! I'm definitely going to be showing this to FIL as he's the carpenter of the family. How much did it cost to build it?

Me leke leke maka


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

So far we have about $300 for everything. I still need to purchase the insulation and a few odds and ends. We did try and use things we already had laying around as much as possible. The most expensive part is the clear roofing, we wanted the better stuff so we had to pay for it. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 8, 2004)

Instead I built a Harbor Freight 10x12 greenhouse. Nice greenhouse. Good design. Not good when we have had 2 storms of 40 + mph winds. I have already had to reassemble parts of it twice. 

Now, a pit greenhouse - that is a dandy idea! (Could also serve in an emergency as a tornado shelter, which my wife would love me for if I built one....)

Please keep the pics coming our way!


----------



## frankcassiesmom (Sep 28, 2004)

WOW this is so neat. I've never seen this before. We definitely may end up making one of these here!


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

It could work as a storm shelter very easily. Just dig your hole much deeper and add the storm cellar bellow the pit for the greehouse, then put your entrance on the floor. I actually thought about doing this to use as a root cellar. But I like to build things and thought I could get away with building another project with the root cellar =-). Not much has been done outside the last few weeks we have had some rough weather. It did hold up to almost 2 feet of snow so it's not going down anytime soon.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Today it was 45 degrees outside and sunny and 72 degrees inside the greenhouse. Now I just need to get that insulation up to keep the heat in. I hope to start planting on Feb 15th.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, big difference in temperatures inside.


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

Very cool idea! Does the walk way area get wet when it's raining? Or muddy???
The steps look as though they would drain down into the pit area in the event of heavy rain.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

No, it's nice and dry inside the greenhouse. But we have very sandy soil, if you have dense soil I would do a drain system, which would be very easy.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Sandy soil in Olympia...I'm surprised it wasn't all rock!!!

How did you build the steps going down into the greenhouse?

How do you plan to insulate it?


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

We are in Evergreen valley if you know where that is. Very sandy until about 12ft then rocks. Actually started and finished the insulation today, will put pics up Weds. I used sheet board foam insulation with a tinfoil reflective side. It worked better than I had hoped. It was 45 outside and 78 inside today. For the steps I just used concrete foundation blocks turned on the side. 
I will be planting on the 15th of February, but I still need some kind of heat exchangers, I have been trying some buckets with water and they are working well, but to keep any kind of heat at night I will have to cover the clear north roof. So far so good, this has been a fun project.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Waiting for those pics, gotta have some ammo to get wife on board with it...


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

I am out of town at the moment but will get picks up monday or tuesday of next week. If you have any specific picture requests let me know.

Josh


----------



## londonmoon (Mar 3, 2009)

Solar is taking over slowly, but its really cool to have IMO

Jay,
work at home
love poems


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I would love to see how the greenhouse is looking now......... so would FIL.
Pretty pretty please with sugar on top ;-)


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

The greenhouse should be in full swing by now?


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is a website that explains the concept and that is goes all the way back to the Roman era: http://www.earth-house.com/Going_Organic/Greenhouses/Pit_Greenhouse/pit_greenhouse.html

You can buy a pamphlet on Amazon.com too. I think it was called Solar pit greenhouse...I've been thinking about building one too. The pamphlet said you could store your veggies on the floor in the winter months.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

WHATS happened to the OP?


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm really inspire about this project . Question . How do you regulate the temperature for the greenhouse part and root cellar ? I'm planning using solexx for covering . Do you use different types of solexx for different parts of the green house ? Does project this allow you to grow more than salad greens and herbs ?


----------



## Mike T (Jul 23, 2007)

I would be interested in seeing such a post. thanks.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like the OP hasn't posted anything since the end of Feb. Too bad, as I was looking forward to seeing more. Olympia is only a couple hours from here - would loved to have been able to see the pit greenhouse in action.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Hoping you come back and let us know your experience with the greenhouse.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I'd like to know how well it worked out for you and if you'd do anything differently?


----------



## homesteadmama (May 30, 2002)

I just happened to drive by the place where he has built this greenhouse last summer--I will take a detour tonight on the way to my grandsons football game to see if he has moved maybe?? Let you all know what I find...


----------



## homesteadmama (May 30, 2002)

I did drive by and they are still there--sign out front selling veggies and pumpkins and such. Unfortunately they were not home, so I was not able to tell him how much we were all waiting for the " rest of the story " on the greenhouse!!  Next time I am up that way if he has still not posted, I will try again.


----------



## KristineinKS (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you for trying. I'm also curious to know how it's working out & if there was anything he'd have done differently. We started work on our pit greenhouse this past weekend (inspired by this thread, actually).


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Just great, I know Michael Obama, is promoting "Victory gardens" and I think is a great thing, they are producing even honey in the White House, they should bring the sheep back like in the past. This is a good project. Let me think about this...


----------



## EriknTN (Jan 7, 2010)

Totally Motivating...........


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Has anyone saved the photos that went with this? I bookmarked the thread but now the pics are missing. 

I'm starting construction on mine shortly and could really use pics. Wish I'd thought to print them out. :Bawling:


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

results?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The pictures aren't showing up for me.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Another good link :
Called a walipini
www.bensoninstitute.org/Publication/Manuals/Walipini.pdf

I've read this many times over. Good info on solar orientation and even includes a materials list


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tinga, thanks for the link.


----------

